# very pretty feral orphan



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

just got this little one from tufts yesterday, i'm going to try to find her a home when she is weaned, may even keep her myself
don't have this color in the wild flocks around my area, so i think she would be a hawk magnet


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice colour, I agree re hawks, good that you will keep her. Thanks for sharing pic.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Gorgeous bird!!!!

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

she's very dirty too, can't wait to get her cleaned up


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

She is beautiful. How did Tufts get her? Keep us updated. How is her condition? lice/ canker? any other sneaky nasties that hit baby pigees? She looks healthy from the pics.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

don't see any signs of canker or creepy crawlies, paper work didn't say where she came from, i may call them today and at least i may be able to contact the finder and see where she came from, if her parents are there i may bring her back, or may consider releasing her back to her flock when she is weaned
she is every so slightly on the thin side, but not bad at all


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He/she is lovely!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

no info, was a dump, no phone number, no address or area from
all i know is it was a guy named jack


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like an ash red grizzle or an ash red spread. It has blue flecking which would indicate its a cockbird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> don't see any signs of canker or creepy crawlies, paper work didn't say where she came from, i may call them today and at least i may be able to contact the finder and see where she came from, if her parents are there i may bring her back, or may consider releasing her back to her flock when she is weaned
> she is every so slightly on the thin side, but not bad at all


she does not look like she was feral very long..just a youngster.. her parents are probably from someones loft is my guess from the way her eyes look and her color. I would keep her or find her a nice pigeon home.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you think she was a loft bird sw? and you think she is a he nz?? lol


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

somebody else said cinnamen pied
i have no clue, just a pretty babe to me


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

feet are awfully pink too, don't think i have ever had a feral with such light pink footsies
her beak is a much different color than the ferals too, at least the ones that have come into my care


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Her base colour of ash red will be causing the lighter beak and feet. She is ash red in base colour and either grizzle or spread. The small black flecks in the tail and flights indicate this bird is a cockbird.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Her base colour of ash red will be causing the lighter beak and feet. She is ash red in base colour and either grizzle or spread. The small black flecks in the tail and flights indicate this bird is a cockbird.


 LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Her base colour of ash red will be causing the lighter beak and feet. She is ash red in base colour and either grizzle or spread. The small black flecks in the tail and flights indicate this bird is a cockbird.



Yes, Becky did a video on the ash red, and how the flecks indicated a male. Beautiful bird.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Quazar said:


> LOL


Nice catch! Very pretty baby altgirl35.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay, so she is a he, got room in your loft jay?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, I do have an adorable little hen that needs a mate. He is beautiful. Sure, I'll take him.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awesome! do you want to finish raising him, he is still scared and not appreciating my cuddles yet


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i do want another piji some day, but he is healthy and would be best if he could be with other piji's, i will wait for the one who is disabled and can't be released


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> awesome! do you want to finish raising him, he is still scared and not appreciating my cuddles yet


Sure. He's a love. Can we meet like last time? Just let me know.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

probably, just don't know when, i'm loaded with baby birds and some of them will only eat from me, maybe over the weekend some time


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> LOL


Thought I'd stick with the trend of calling it a her even though noone knew her true sex it seems to have sticked....... or should that be stuck Bob?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

HI Jodi. Seems to be a male we have here. He's been very quiet, and is so shy that you can't help to feel badly for him. He cries in fright whenever you approach him. Then on Sunday we added a mirror to his cage, and his personality became very animated. He greeted the bird in the mirror with a wing slap and a peck. He tried to look behind the mirror, and over the top of it, trying to figure out how in the world this new guy got in. Eventually he danced and bowed for him, then settled down in front of the mirror, where he slept with his new friend for the night. He's eating and drinking, and seems happier now that he has a friend to keep him company.


























I'll weigh him today, so we can tell if he's gaining as he adjusts. It's hard on them to be moved around and not know what's coming next. To him we look like predators, and he looks like he is wondering when he is going to end up in the pot. The fact that he is in the kitchen probably only instills that belief even more so. He can hear Scooter in the next room, and see him when Scooter is on his perch near my computer, and seems very interested . Will let you know how he does. He's really an adorable little guy and is going to be beautiful.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yay!!!! i'm so happy you have him jay, where he will be loved and cared for the rest of his life


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

This is happy news!
That is a beautiful one ;-)


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Its really lovely Glad you got a hold of her- I was feeding a really cute, lovely natured wild white one this year and umm'd and ah'd about keeping her. A hawk got her before I made up my mind & I'm still really upset

I have some Oops babies like yours too , part White-Mealy racing pigeon, and part red splash white birmingham roller.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. That's sad about the hawk getting that one. Around here, this one would stand out like a sore thumb. Wouldn't last long. He's really sweet, just very scared. He'll be fine once he settles down.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

What a lucky little fellow - he's found the best home he could have. He's stunning, too - can't wait to see photos of when he grows up.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

how's our little guy doin jay?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jodie, he's adorable, but still scared of us. You wouldn't believe how much he has grown. He picks the smaller seeds out of the pigeon mix, but I give him treats and he loves lettuce. He has gotten a bit calmer with us. Now instead of running to the corner of the cage when I put my hand in, he slaps me. At least he has stopped crying every time we walk past the cage. He and Scooter eye each other suspiciously. But they too will probably get used to each other. He loves making love to his mirror, and is always trying to get behind it to get to the other bird. It's cute. He'll come around eventually. I'll win him over with peanuts and treats. LOL.


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

So far so good. It takes a while for them to warm up to you but it all sounds normal. Keep us updated


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay Jay, Pic Time!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

What a lucky pigeon to be part of your pigeons family. No öne could take care better than"uncle Jay3".


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Jodi.
He's been trying to exercise his wings in the cage, and showing signs of wanting out, so we're letting him fly in the house. He wouldn't really bathe at first. Just sort of stood there in the water. But today he finally splashed around and started to enjoy it, so I'm thinking a few more baths and he will clean up nicely. He likes sitting up on top of Scooters cage, and he loved sitting up on the ceiling fan, which I remove him from. When he lands on it, it makes the fan go around. So in trying to keep his balance, he flaps his wings, which only makes the fan go faster. Too much! He then discovered the top of the clock. He still wing slaps me when I offer treats, but he has finally begun eating them from my hand. Here's a few pics.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually looks like he has some homer in him.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

He's a lovely looking bird ......nice story and he's lucky to have found you


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jay - love the wolf picture!  nice looking bird too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love the color! she looks like a healthy happy pigeon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Pretty color!*


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, what a pretty baby. He totally looks like he has some homer blood.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

almondman said:


> Jay - love the wolf picture!  nice looking bird too.


 Ditto on the wolf pic.

Jay, 
Loving your updates and pics of your handsome fella. I can visualize him up on the ceiling fan  Did I miss his name? 

Beth


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

he looks so good, what a pretty pretty boy!
that's so funny about the fan
my crow goes up on the attic vent and rides it as it turns, it's one of those round ones with the louvers, cracks me up


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i wish i knew his story and how he ended up at tufts, to bad the birdies cant tell us


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jodi, I weighed him 5 days after we picked him up. 2 1/2 weeks later, he has gained 100 grams. He exercises in the living room with us at night, and tonight he has discovered the stained glass lamp on my computer table. This seems to be his favored perch now. Great! He just sits up there and looks down at me, but if I get up he will take off, as he thinks I'm going to catch him and return him to his cage. Then he flies to the top of Scooters cage, where I have to climb up onto my recliner to catch him. Last night he flew out to the kitchen and landed on his cage. But would he go in? NO! He is loving the freedom of flying around. He's kind of a brat actually. But very cute. With the light gray coloring on his chest and face, we have been calling him Dusty. It seems to fit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

His favorite perch


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm curious, seeing that he is inside a lot .........will he be wearing one of those diapers anytime soon ???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He won't be inside forever. No diapers for my birds. LOL. Just a matter of covering a few things and keeping a box of tissues nearby. Of course, I do now have to wash the cloth covering Scooters cage .........................Again!


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Dusty is gorgeous and with a great appetite apparently - 100 grams in two and a half weeks! He'll be a big homer boy.


----------

